# Good grief...



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Doesn't anyone actually LIVE in Mexico and ENJOY it ?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I do....


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

I do.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I do.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I have lived here since 2012 and absolutely love it here.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Mexico: Why do I love thee, let me count the ways.
• The people are friendly and outgoing.
• The weather is wonderful.
• The public transit is frequent, cheap, and goes most everywhere.
• The mercado is a block away.
• The commercial movie theaters show independent films.
• Roaming vendors announce their presence with entertaining sounds: Cow bells, whistles, steam whistles, sing-song ditties (and less entertaining loud speakers).

Some things I could do without:
• The polluted streams
• The trash on the streets and trails

Nothing is perfect. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

I started vacationing in Mexico nearly 40 years ago and settled down to retire over 3 years ago. I'm happy, although no place is perfect. One of those imperfections is the presence of _some_ expats who whine so much that one wonders _why_ they chose to live here.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

I live here and I absolutely love it. I’m ******; my wife is Mexicana. We live in the state of Guanajuato, and, if you believe everything you read, it is one of the most dangerous states in the country. We’ve been here since 2010, and have yet to witness our first dastardly behavior. I’m not counting the drivers who cut you off, turn left/right from two lanes over, double park on a busy street, etc, etc. That is just part of the essence of Mexico. Dastardly behavior refers to someone trying to harm another human for the purpose of stealing something, for revenge, a fit of road rage...none of these. 
Perhaps one ingredient that aids our contentment is that we are into simple pleasures. A busy taco stand on Friday night, payday for many people, is a wonderful way to invest a little time in seeing that poor people can be just as happy as your rich neighbor. I honestly don’t know how far I would have to travel to find my nearest English speaking neighbor, but that is OK with me. 
I do not hate the US, my place of birth, but I do believe it is currently in a downward spiral that will take generations to reverse...after enough citizens finally agree to look at the big picture and not simply party lines. OK, I digress.
I live here, I’m happy here, and I’ll be here until something bigger than me forces my hand.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We moved to Ajijic in 2001 and I started living part of the year n Chiapas in 2005 . I now spend about 8 months in Chiapas because I work on projects there and love the area. I enjoy living in Ajijic as well and we are not leaving Mexico.
I enjoy living in 2 very different areas and we are not moving back to the US or France.

I have lived in many places and I know there is no perfect place so I take the good with the bad and so far it has been a whole lot more good than bad..


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Been in Mexico since 2004. Am happy here. Why not?


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

Yes! Love it here. Often the unhappiest people are the most vocal.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

I live here for just a year, during my stay I can say I really love Mexico. It's culture, food, and people the most unforgettable of all.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I live here and love it also.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

...rich irony, or how to end a "Love Mexico" thread with a bang (or a whimper)


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I've lived in Mexico for 17 years. If I didn't like it, I wouldn't still be here.
I don't understand the mentality that thinks that just because one has chosen to live here that they shouldn't criticize anything or work for positive change. Constantly grousing about everything is one thing- pointing out things that could be changed for the betterment of all is another.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There are people who live to cause an uproar for no good reason. Some of them stay in Mexico because it gives them something to complain about on the grand scale.

They thrive on it. It gives them a sense of self-importance; a purpose in life. From my experience, nothing will change them.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Some people see any criticism as "Mexico bashing."


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Zorro's claim that we know nothing about him is untrue, assuming that as he claims, he is honest in his postings. This is what we know:

(1) he is a right winger, politically.
(2) he receives his information from some very right wing news sources, as indicated by checking them for bias.
(3) he is Christian
(4) he is not pro-choice
(5) he considers it his duty to warn people about the dangers of living in the LakeChapala area.
(6) he wants Ruth Bader Ginsburg off the Supreme Court
(7) he has no respect for anything "liberal" and feels free to ridicule it to the extreme
(8) is an admirer of Bill Dahl's writings
(9) approves of Trump's policies on immigration and building The Wall.

Got the picture from his own posts? Maybe "long walks on the beach, too." But in addition to the above.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> Zorro's claim that we know nothing about him is untrue, assuming that as he claims, he is honest in his postings. This is what we know:
> 
> (1) he is a right winger, politically.
> (2) he receives his information from some very right wing news sources, as indicated by checking them for bias.
> ...


There is also the possibility that he is:

10) None of the above, merely a fiction writer who gets his amusement by goading people with the most outrageous nonsense he can find.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> There is also the possibility that he is:
> 
> 10) None of the above, merely a fiction writer who gets his amusement by goading people with the most outrageous nonsense he can find.


To sum it up I'm a pro life, Christian conservative who wants all baby killing liberals off of the supreme court and the massive fake news machine to be sued into bankruptcy, just like every other pro life Christian conservative, this is no great insight into my beliefs but a reflection of what half of this country believes also.

Your mainstream media that you gobble up every day is now being exposed as the fake news that Trump has been saying all along and you say I believe in "outrageous nonsense?"

Don't forget that I also expose SMA to the poor, unsuspecting future buyers falling victim to the lying realtors, finders fee seekers and realtors giving phony "classes" as introductions to Mexico which are really just real estate companies.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

As I said in my previous post "assuming he is honest in his postings". He now affirms my assumptions.
I must admit that Tundra Green's possibility has a certain appeal. That would make him a Troll for the ages.


----------



## AstonsPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

hmmm.. i signed up awhile ago to this group as my spouse and I had started looking in to moving to Mexico although my spouse is a Mexican citizen, I thought it would be to my benefit to learn from people whom might have once been in my shoes. Well life happened and plans got diverted, now as it seems my country is not anywhere near righting itself, i find myself returning and looking much deeper into the potential of starting afresh in Mexico. How incredibly naive I have been thinking that the worst of my country wouldn't be waiting here. For sometime it has not been about politics, conservative or liberal, but about decency, truth, actual morality (not religion specified morality(completely different)) and humanity. Yet it seems NOTHING can be discussed without fringe voices injecting their venom, vitriol, and hate into something often completely unrelated. *I cant care about your politics or your religion if you keep them at home.* I dont know if it's uniquely an American "trait" and the major reason so many of our fellow humans hate us or not, but we have this horrible problem of thinking we know best for everyone else and dammit if we aren't going to shove it down their throats and spread our hate like the freakin plague. It's the kind of thing one leaves their home country to escape. So I guess this group has been a good thing, now I know where in Mexico not to go.


----------



## alan-in-mexicali (Apr 26, 2018)

I have been married to a wonderful lady from Mexico for 38 years and have lived in Mexico on and off for a total of over 20 years. We have lived in mall communities and major cities. I admit that I hated the 10+ years living in Mexicali! In Mexicali we were regularly robbed/burgled to the tune of over 430,000 [including my firearms]

I am 75 years old... and just moved from Mexicali to my son and his wife's ranch out side of curevos.... MY LAST MOVE...I will die here.... I grew up on a farm and finally am able to return to the farm... I have a million of "projects", a brain that says "you can do it"... and a body that says "What the HELL do you think you are doing?".. I lived her 25 years ago … taught English.. as a volunteer, then when I retired as a "paid teacher" The pole here are REAL...no ulterior motives to be seen... friendly and open...even the ones who can not understand my miserable Spanish....and as far as I can tell so far I am not being charged the "****** tax"....

I fully expect to reduce or stop my smoking, cut down on my brandy intake and lead a content, happy life in the country.... grow a garden, raise some chickens and maybe a pig or two...I figure I will be leading a life style that is just not available in the USA today unless you are a millionaire!
Do I LOVE MEXICO? YES.. my wife and I chose this over living in Florida [I DO miss the water and fishing]… I figure this lifestyle MIGHT be good for an extra 5 or more years.... As Perropedorro says: " expats who whine so much that one wonders why they chose to live here." 
SO TRUE!
Thanks
Alan


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Well said, Alan, and 'felicidades' on your move and your intentions. Giving up smoking is a wise choice, which I made in 1999. Nevertheless, the next 20 years were still interrupted by heart attacks, COPD and CHF. The good news is that they can be managed, if you quit smoking, and you can live more than just five yeas longer; I did, and am going to try for another five.
Go fort it!


----------

